
Meet the Foreign Tech Workers Left in Limbo by Trump - wallflower
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/19/technology/h1-b-tech-worker-life.html
======
tomohawk
Most H1B visas are used by outsourcing firms to move American jobs overseas,
in operations such as this one:

[https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/us/last-task-after-
layoff...](https://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/04/us/last-task-after-layoff-at-
disney-train-foreign-replacements.html)

We don't need H1B.

------
ibejoeb
>[T]he Bay Area attracts the smartest engineers from all over the world
because it is known as “a magnet for technical skill.”

What a statement...

This is an op-ed disguised as a human-interest story disguised as technology
journalism.

